# Tren anxiety need help



## bristol12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Can anyone help me with my tren anxiety / paranoia?

I started a cycle 4 weeks ago consisting of two weekly shots of 225 mg of tren e & 250 of test E (450mg of tren p/w & 500mg of test)

My last shot was Saturday (6 days ago) which is the same day my panic attacks / anxiety began. Sunday to Tuesday I could barely leave the house I was so anxious and the last 3 days I've slowly improved but still far from being normal

do any of you know how long until the tren will decrease in Strength enough for me to become normal again? This is my first tren cycle I need advice!!

Hoping in the next Couple of days when the tren hits it's half life the side effects will drop - although I've seen the half life started anywhere from 5 to 10.5 days


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Two weeks.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Two weeks.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

From experience -if poss get caber, manage estrogen (I like aromasin) but try to keep test levels sensible - I'd keep on a trt dose rather than deal with crushed test levels as well as a head f**k.

eat well, avoid caffeine and get some sleep.

valium helps, it's not a clever thing to f**k with but then neither are steroids.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MrM said:


> From experience -if poss get caber, manage estrogen (I like aromasin) but try to keep test levels sensible - I'd keep on a trt dose rather than deal with crushed test levels as well as a head f**k.
> 
> eat well, avoid caffeine and get some sleep.
> 
> valium helps, it's not a clever thing to f**k with but then neither are steroids.


 Diazepam helps with everything regardless. Never the less, it is not mart either.....


----------



## bristol12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks lads, today was slightly better again - haven't trained since Saturday but took 5mg of diazepam Pre training today and was way more relaxed & ended up having a good session!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This is why you use tren a rather than tren e the first time you use tren


----------



## bristol12 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> This is why you use tren a rather than tren e the first time you use tren


 Actually I did .. . Tried A a few years back and the sides then were night sweats, tren cough & sore injection sites (didn't get any of those on this cycle) - don't think the tren a was as doesed as well as this tren e


----------

